# Check this baby Out........Can you guess..What and How Much



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

Anybody want to guess???


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 16, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Anybody want to guess???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$285,000??


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

NOT even close .....GIBS


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

Got to be some car Guru's out there........I saw this Beast and turned around ,,,,took pics


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 16, 2020)

Is that a McLaren P1? If yes it's like $3mil


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 16, 2020)

Corvette?  60,000?


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 16, 2020)

Dude, where do you live that someone would part that on the street?


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

Bingo.!!!!............1.2 is what the owner said...He has 2 Lambo's ,,2 Farraris..and ordering the new 599.Must be nice


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

McLaren P1..............2nd one I've seen up close n person


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Dude, where do you live that someone would part that on the street?


Go to Miami ...they are everywhere...But actually ,,you hear them way before you see them....I used to live in Miami...This pic was in Biltmore Park...I didn't get a pic of the Bently Contenental Convertible...$500K


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 16, 2020)

I couldn't even imagine having that kind of money to spend on a fukkin car. One of my friend's boss had a 720s I think. Thing was badass...


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

What people like us ,,,,working class,,,,don't know is this:   the insurance you have to have on a car like that,to cover what the other person's insurance won't cover due to an $$$ amount cap...............


----------



## Beserker (Jan 16, 2020)

I have 250k insurance, just for that reason... it’d be my luck to rear end a Mclaren


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah,,,Mine too.......I can say I've had the privileged to see,work on and even drive some realy BAD ass cars in my career...............I do miss that part,,not Audi's so much..!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 16, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> NOT even close .....GIBS



lol I googled McLaren price and that's what came up, must be the lower end model I saw


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 16, 2020)

I truly wonder what goes through the mind of someone after they purchase something of that caliber. 

How much horsepower, how sleek does it have to be, how fast does it need to be in order for someone to drive off the lot and think "Yeah, this was a good idea. I feel good about this".


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 16, 2020)

They are cool to look at but I have seen them smoked on the track more than once. For the price of that car, I could buy a house on 10 acres, a much faster car, a badass boat not to mention hookers and cocaine.

Seriously though, those cars are nothing more than a women taking selfies on Instagram begging for attention.  

IMO of course.


----------



## DNW (Jan 16, 2020)

Only supercar I'd ever buy is the Aston Martin Vulcan.  I'd much rather build whatever I want. Ls3 or rb20 for drift, rotary for track, stripped/modified tesla for drag.  I'd prob spend more on one off motorcycles tbh


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 16, 2020)

What a waste. There's no room to smash in there.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 17, 2020)

Eh if you've got the cash why not? We all have our loves and interest.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 17, 2020)

It's not my fav....................Porsche 959 or GT2.................The GT is $165K but 0-60 in 2.6 secs.....................Not the fastest but at that point who cares..!!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jan 17, 2020)

lol they spend all that on cars but if I add up all I spend on supplements and gear I could prob get one in 50 yrs lol


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 13, 2020)

I was gonna say if this was in Miami I probably know the guy you’re talking about.. we just took a ride in one of his new Ferrari’s .. Palestinian guy I think worth over a bil


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 13, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I truly wonder what goes through the mind of someone after they purchase something of that caliber.
> 
> How much horsepower, how sleek does it have to be, how fast does it need to be in order for someone to drive off the lot and think "Yeah, this was a good idea. I feel good about this".



absolutely nothing but “when is the next model being released.. I’d like to give a whirl” 
because by the time they’ve picked up the car, they’ve made it back in interest/investments


----------

